# Teichufer gestalten



## MarkusK (26. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bitte um eure Hilfe - ich habe angefangen den Dochteffekt meines Teiches zu beseitigen und habe dabei die Folie offengelegt. Leider ist nicht so viel Platz um einen Ufergraben zu basteln. 

Um die Folie zu verstecken wollte ich sie hochklappen, Kunstrasen drüber legen, oben Steinen auflegen und davor Kies ausbreiten.

Aber wie lang muss der Kunstrasen sein? Muss er bis auf den Grund des Teiches reichen oder langt es aus, ihn etwa 30 cm tief ins Wasser zu legen? Sieht man dann nicht eine Naht, wo der Rasen aufhört?  

Wäre wirklich nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.

Achso- fast vergessen: Wenn Kunstrasen in euren Augen ok ist, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben welcher etwas taugt? Ich möchte meine Teichbewohner nicht mit einer Chemiekeule zum vorzeitigen Ableben ermuntern  

Markus


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichufer gestalten*

Hallo Markus

ob Kunstrasen oder Ufermatte , das ersetzt NICHT eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre .
auch ein Überbrücken der Kapillarsperre mit o.g. wäre eher kontraproduktiv !


 

mfG

nimm den


----------



## MarkusK (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichufer gestalten*

Hi Karsten und vielen Dank für deine Antwort,
dich mich aber ehrlichgesagt etwas verunsichert. Ich habe vor, nach dem Bild unten eine Kapillarsperre aufzubauen. Das sollte doch funktionieren, oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichufer gestalten*

Hallo

wenn Du Deinem _Kies_ etwas Zementmötel beifügst sollte es gehen .

aber

DAS geht auch eleganter ! .....


mfG


----------



## Dali (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichufer gestalten*

Hallo,

ich häng mich jetzt hier einfach mal mit ran.
Muss man immer Steine und Kies für ne Kapillarsperre nehmen? Geht es nicht auch anders?
Ich find das nicht so schön mit den Steinen.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichufer gestalten*



			
				Dali schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich häng mich jetzt hier einfach mal mit ran.
> Muss man immer Steine und Kies für ne Kapillarsperre nehmen? Geht es nicht auch anders?
> ...




Klar ,

Du musst nur irgendwie die Folie einmal lückenlos zum "stehen" bekommen...


andererseits muss es irgendwie begehbar sein und sich pflegen lassen.

wie bei StefanS zum Beispiel (ist in den Links und Unterlinks zu sehen  )

ein anderes Stichwort ist Stahlkante oder Klemmschiene von NG

diese Konstruktionen können auch immer mit und *ohne Steine *

"wegdekoriert" werden.

mfG

Saugsperre / Kapillarsperre


----------



## Dali (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichufer gestalten*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für Deine Antwort habe mir noch mal die Fachbeiträge durchgelesen und bin mal den Links gefolgt. Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich es machen werde!


Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------

